

How Bing's Editors Choose Sexy Images To Seduce You Away From Google - uladzislau
http://www.fastcompany.com/1767721/how-bing-editors-search-for-sexy-images-to-seduce-users-from-google

======
jsavimbi
How are they going to place those images inside Chrome's [disappearing] URL
bar?

